# Kona Hula, buy 2009 or wait for 2011?



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

I can't find a 2010 Hula anywhere and the 2011s come out in 2 weeks or so, probably not delivered until a month maybe? 

However, I found a Kona dealer about 4 hours away that has 3 2009s, 2 of the red and 1 of the purple. 

We are going through there next week on vacation and could pick it up in person, so I tried to talk price over the phone. $349 is what they said, and after I asked if there is any leeway on pricing, was told "that's already 15% off". So, you want list price for a 2 year old bike but say it's 15% off?

I may stop by there with cash in hand and see if that helps, but we have walk-away power and can pick up a 2011 from our local Kona dealer if they don't come down far enough I guess.

Any comments? Better idea of when the 2011s will be out, I think I saw August 9 for Kona? They have a longer travel fork now anyway right, 65mm vs 50mm?


----------



## Lil Louie (Jul 26, 2010)

Use your walk away power!! Taking a look at how my hubby got his bike... he bought "last years' model" at a mark down of at least 40%. Of course, not sure what the markup is for kids bikes... would imagine it to be similar.

Be sure to speak with the manager or owner. If you just speak to a regular clerk... they may not have the authority to offer more than what is on the price tag.


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

That's exactly my plan, cash in my hand and if they don't drop the price enough, I'll just leave and grab a 2011 from our local dealer once they're shipping next month probably.


----------



## texacajun (Jan 20, 2004)

Yeah, Kona's website shows MSRP on the 2010's (not 2009's) at $359. If the price is $349 after 15% off then they were originally asking $410.  A shop 4 hours away you're not really going to do much business with. A bunch of value added perks like free tuneups, which may explain the $$$, are pretty useless to you.

I say keep your money local if they can get you the current model for close to what this other shop wants. It doesn't sound like any bargain so why support a shop that doesn't support where you live & ride?


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

The benefit is possibly cheaper if I walk in with cash to take a 2 year old model off their hands and we get it now instead of a month or so once the 2011s start shipping. We'll see how it goes. If I can get it for $300 or less, I'll probably do it.


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

We bought one of the 2009s yesterday on the way down to vacation. It was new in the box and the owner dropped the price 20% off retail to $280. That's a fair price to pay. 

He said it would take about an hour to put together so we will just pick it up on the way home.

Our almost 9 year old daughter is pretty tall for her age and does fit, though a little stretched out. She'll grow into it quickly. She rode the demo red boys version just fine even on the very loose gravel parking lot they had on the side.

We're happy, decent price (though probably could have talked it down maybe another $20), it's the girly purple one, and brand spanking new.


----------



## Lil Louie (Jul 26, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

SuperJETT said:


> We bought one of the 2009s yesterday on the way down to vacation. It was new in the box and the owner dropped the price 20% off retail to $280. That's a fair price to pay.
> 
> He said it would take about an hour to put together so we will just pick it up on the way home.
> 
> ...


Damn, you really have gotten the bug!!!!!!!!!!!! Where you vacationing?


----------



## texacajun (Jan 20, 2004)

Noice! That sounded like a much more reasonable deal. Money Talks. :thumbsup: 

I need to look into the Kona's, but have a couple of years 'til my 6 y.o. outgrows the 20" Hotrock. Don't know if you compared it to other brands, but everyone says the fork on the Kona's is much plusher than the OEM Trek/Specialized RST's. Is that your experience? My kid's used Hotrock (barely used) was still stiff but after 6 mos and her building up to dropping curbs it's starting to loosen up.


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

Picked it up today, she loves it. She still needs to grow into it a little related to the top tube, but I'll adjust the seat some and maybe see about a shorter stem if it's really needed.

I didn't really compare in person but mainly went off comments here plus it just looks nice to her and that's a big deal at 9 years old. In person, the fork is pretty soft. I have the preload all the way out and it makes a big difference.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Kona's are great bikes. I have had 2 of them. Have a Kona Ku hanging from the shop ceiling collecting dust! Hand built alum frame.


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

Tuesday I took her out for her first trail ride on the Hula. We did just about a mile and she had a blast. She went over a few small branches, roots, uphill some, went off the trail into the weeds a few times and laughed her butt off. It was awesome. She got a little muddy too from me walking her bike through a muddy area.

BTW, we put my old Pedro's underseat pouch on it for her and I snuck the Fruit-by-the-foot in it before we left so she had a nice treat at a stopping point.


----------



## jlc30 (Apr 1, 2009)

take a look at the kid's size camelbacks. My 2 really like theirs, they can carry snacks & a light jacket when it starts getting cooler. Seems to also make them feel important when they get to carry tools, keys, phones, spare money, or anything else they see as helping the group.


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

We have 1.5L Hydrpak Flumes for them, totally agree with that.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

SuperJETT said:


> Tuesday I took her out for her first trail ride on the Hula. We did just about a mile and she had a blast. She went over a few small branches, roots, uphill some, went off the trail into the weeds a few times and laughed her butt off. It was awesome. She got a little muddy too from me walking her bike through a muddy area.
> 
> BTW, we put my old Pedro's underseat pouch on it for her and I snuck the Fruit-by-the-foot in it before we left so she had a nice treat at a stopping point.


Gosh she has grown up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

Updates Brother!!!!!!!!! How she doing on her Kona?

Just ordered a new fork for my Kona, will be bringing it back to live next week.


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

She did awesome. We went to the Brown County Breakdown and she did 5 miles on the easy loop. She even works on the 'ready' position all the time while just riding around the court and front wheel lifts too.


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

New update: I just ordered a small GT Avalanche 3.0 in pink for her. $350 on closeout, I couldn't resist.

Our middle one is able to ride the Hula pretty well, so I decided it was time to move our oldest up to a 26" and since the Avalanche comes in pink, it was a no-brainer. She's grown a couple of inches just since last fall and comes up to my chest now.


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

cool..........


----------

